# How soon until the pax Can see the rating we gave them?



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

if they have a 5.0 and I give them A 3.0 can they see their ratings go down and how soon?


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

I've been wondering the same. Not like they can really do anything about it anyway, and if you're really about to "3" them then you don't want them as return customers.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Too bad uber doesn't block people you rate 3 or below like lyft.
(Correct me if I'm wrong- haven't seen that documentation)


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

The passenger app on Lyft tells them on the star rating page that "a rating of 3 or fewer stars will result in never being paired with this driver again" 

Uber passengers keep asking me what their rating is, so they don't know it, and some are surprised: "Oh, you get to rate us also?" They are obviously not comfortable with that.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Uber pax can only find their ratings by either asking the driver (assuming he remembers what it showed during the ping) or contacting Uber CS.

I rarely see a pax below 4.7. I had a 3ish once. I was already in the motion of tapping the screen to accept when I noticed. Pax was perfectly fine.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't think they should see what we rate them, but should be able to see their own rating, kind of like the UberSlavemasters have us.

I think if you introduce the see-what-your-driver-rated-you, especially how it is right now that a pax can wait several days before rating us, there may be backlash against us when they rate us. "Oh, he 4'd me? Well, screw this driver!! 1 star!"


----------



## mausibaer (Jul 23, 2015)

I think there is a delay for them just like for ours. I have one-starred two different passengers that were previously 5.0s and gotten pinged a few days later only to see their ratings had not changed yet.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> The passenger app on Lyft tells them on the star rating page that "a rating of 3 or fewer stars will result in never being paired with this driver again"
> Uber passengers keep asking me what their rating is, so they don't know it, and some are surprised: "Oh, you get to rate us also?" They are obviously not comfortable with that.


I inform almost all my passengers of their rating, I also let them know that drivers rate pax., just as they rate us. The vast majority had no idea that they were rated by the drivers. I have a good rating after 1250 trips and I attribute that in part to making them aware of that fact. You gain a bit more respect when they realize, we can also control their rating as a pax. I also let them know that my rating can increase their over all rating, when they have less than a 5* This will encourage them to leave a 5* for us. It's been working well for me.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Uber pax can only find their ratings by either asking the driver (assuming he remembers what it showed during the ping) or contacting Uber CS.
> 
> I rarely see a pax below 4.7. I had a 3ish once. I was already in the motion of tapping the screen to accept when I noticed. Pax was perfectly fine.


No need to remember there star rating. You still have access to it once in a trip.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

For me the pax rating doesn't show when the trip has started. You can see it on the ping screen or the details screen before you start the trip (which sounds like an intentional change that Uber put in for whatever stupid reason).


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I've never tried to access a pax's rating during a trip, so I can't say one way or the other.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> if they have a 5.0 and I give them A 3.0 can they see their ratings go down and how soon?


Not only don't they know what any individual driver rated them, it is doubtful they care much about their rating at all. It is likely they don't even know their average and aren't in a hurry to find out.


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

Passengers can now request their rating through the app. Link below. While it is still not instantaneous, they can receive it well before they take the next ride. So theoratically, we could be getting revenge ratings now as a result.
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2985725/car-tech/how-to-find-your-uber-rating.html


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Ayad said:


> Passengers can now request their rating through the app. Link below. While it is still not instantaneous, they can receive it well before they take the next ride. So theoratically, we could be getting revenge ratings now as a result.
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2985725/car-tech/how-to-find-your-uber-rating.html


If they have taken many rides previous, it isn't going to have a huge effect. How many pax care about their rating? They can already take out their frustrations on you vis your driver rating if they are say...... unhappy you don't like their favorite color.

Their is little rhyme ore reason for how drivers rate pax. It is purely quantitative but nothing qualitative behind it. Drivers dock pax a star for not tipping with the knowledge Uber does everything in their power to discourage tipping.

If drivers really wanted to protect themselves or have an idea as to who they were going to pick up, they would push hard for a system which kept comments left by a pax's last ten drivers. A driver could check boxes: "very poor pin placement", Too drunk to ride", "amiable", ""refused t give destination" and so on. Each driver cold check the boxes. and drivers could look a their history and see if their is a pattern.

What drivers have now is worthless. The current system is nothing but childish drama, pure petty bullshit. Let it go. This is my opinion: If you have any reason to rate a pax lower than 5 stars, and not tipping is not a valid reason nice as it sounds, if you can't rate them five stars, four at the lowest, you have an incident and it should be reported. If you need to knock off more than one single star, you have an incident, that simple. What in the world is the difference between a one and two star pax from the perspective of a driver? It is a joke.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

SumGuy said:


> No need to remember there star rating. You still have access to it once in a trip.


Yes and no. You can access the pax rating until you arrive (back out of nav, hit contact icon on top right corner). Once you pick up pax and start a trip the rating cannot be viewed. Or at least if you can I haven't figured out how or where


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Here's my pax grading scale:

5 - Practically everyone
4 - Pickup pin location significantly wrong, making me wait longer than 5 min, any complaint about route
3 - Minor mess (spilled beverages, mostly)

2 - Abusive language and/or significantly shitty attitude towards me
1 - puke

I have had riders talk themselves out of lower ratings (as well as tip their way back to a 5)


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I show them a 5 star rating before they get out. That increases my chances of them returning the favor. 

After they leave, I change it to whatever is appropriate.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

I know for a fact that when we rate a pax it isn't instantaneous. I gave a pax a ride across the street once. Rated them a 3 because they could of walked. 
Then I went back to my spot. Got another ping from the apt complex I dropped the last pax off. It was still a 5 star pax and it was the same person and same name. Got a better ride the 2nd time though.


----------



## coconnell11 (Sep 10, 2015)

What incentive is there for riders to care what their rating is? Uber won't suspend a rider, no matter what. That's their revenue stream. I guess it's only an _unofficial _gauge for drivers to use to determine whether to pick up a rider. meh...


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

coconnell11 said:


> What incentive is there for riders to care what their rating is? Uber won't suspend a rider, no matter what. That's their revenue stream. I guess it's only an _unofficial _gauge for drivers to use to determine whether to pick up a rider. meh...


You just answered your own question- some drivers won't pick up low-rated riders.


----------

